# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Σαντορίνης/Θήρας [Historic photos of Santorini/Thera]

## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο προπολεμικες φωτογραφιες του τοτε λιμανιου της Θηρας

Santorini4.jpg

Santorini8.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και αλλη προπολεμικη καρτ ποσταλ του λιμανιου της Θηρας

SAntorini13.jpg

Santorini 1970s

Santorini9.jpg

Οια και Φηρα: Καρτ ποσταλ της δεκαετιας του 1990

Santorini Oia.jpgSantorini2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το περιφημο πλοιο *General von Steuben* της Norddeutscher Lloyd στην Σαντορινη το 1930.  Το πλοιο αυτο ειχε μεγαλη ιστορια κατα την διαρκεια του μεσοπολεμου και κατεληξε να γινει ενα απο τα τραγικα ναυαγια με τεραστιες ανθρωπινες απωλειες.

Santorini General von Steuben 1929.jpg

Το πλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε στα περιφημα ναυπηγεια  Vulcan του Στεττινου το 1923 με το ονομα *M&#252;nchen* (Μοναχον). Ειχε 13.325 τοννους και 160 μετρα μηκος. 




> IDNo:     5605975     Year:     1923
> Name:     MUNCHEN     Keel:     
> Type:     Passenger ship     Launch Date:     
> Flag:     DEU         Date of completion:     6.23
> Tons:     13325         Link:     1974
> DWT:             Yard No:     669
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     160.6         Country of build:     DEU
> Beam:     19.8         Builder:     Vulcan-Werke
> ...


Χρησιμοποιηθηκε αρχικα σαν υπερωκεανειο και αργοτερα σαν κρουαζιεροπλοιο στην Νορβηγια (μεχρι την Σπιτσβεργη), στις Καναριους νησους και στη Μεσογειο. Το 1930 πηρε το ονομα  *General von Steuben*  απο τον Γερμανο στρατηγο (1730−1794) που ηλθε στην Αμερικη και ελαβε μερος στον επαναστατικο αγωνα του 1776 με το μερος του Αμερικανικου στρατου. Το 1938, το πλοιο πηρε απλα το ονομα  *Steuben.*

Κατα την διαρκεια του πολεμου το πλοιο χρησιμοποιηθηκε βασικα σαν βοηθητικο. Με την καταρευση του ανατολικου μετωπου για τους Γερμανους, ο χειμωνας του 1945 ηταν τρομακτικα κακος για του χιλιαδες Γερμανους πολιτες απο την Ανατολικη Πρωσσια και Πομμερανια (ιδιως απο την μεγαλη πολη του  K&#246;nigsberg, σημερινο Kaliningrad της Ρωσιας) που προπαθουσαν να φυγουν σαν προσφυγες στο Κιελο και δυτικοτερα.

KAliningrad.jpg 

Μερικα μεγαλα πλοια απετελεσαν πλωτες γεφυρες για την μεταφορα αυτων των προσφυγων. Αναμεσα τους δυο πασιγνωστα και τραγικα, το  *Wilhelm Gustloff*  και το  *Steuben*. Το δευτερο ξεκινησε απο το  Pilau  (σημερινο  Baltiysk  της Ρωσιας) στις 9 Φεβρουαριου 1945 με συνολικα 4.267 επιβατες, τραυματιες και πληρωμα. 

Pilau 01261945.jpg
Pilau,   26/1/1945

Λιγο μετα τα μεσανυκτα, το Σοβιετικο υποβρυχιο  *S-13* το τορπιλλησε και το βυθισε σε 20 λεπτα με 3.900 νεκρους και 300 διασωθεντας. 

Το Σοβιετικο υποβρυχιο *S-13* ηταν το υποβρυχιο που ειχε τορπιλλησει το *Wilhelm Gustloff*  στις 30 Ιανουαριου 1945 με απωλεια πανω απο 9.000 ανθρωπων. Αυτο το γεγονος ειναι γνωστο σαν "ο τορπιλισμος του αιωνα". Ο κυβερνητης του  _Alexander Ivanovich Marinesko_ (1913-1963) περιμενε οτι θα τον τιμουσαν με το βραβειο του "ηρωα της Σοβιετικης Ενωσης" αλλα εις ματην. Για το θεμα αυτο διαβαστε και σε αλλες ιστοσελιδες. Τελικα πεθανε εχοντας τιμηθει με μικροτερη (κατ αυτον) διακριση...    http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexand...tsch_Marinesko ... 
Τελικα το 1990 του δοθηκε μεταθανατιως η διακριση του "ηρωα της Σοβιετικης Ενωσης" και εγιναν μνημεια στην  Kaliningrad  και στην Οδησσο...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σαντορινη το 1965

Santorini6.jpg

Σαντορινη 

Santorini 12.jpg

Santorini0.jpg

Σαντορινη το 1939. 

Santorini 1939.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Τρείς φωτογραφίες από τα Φηρά του μεσοπολέμου. 
Ένα ποστάλι να έχει δώσει κάβους από την πρύμνη στη στεριά, το έτος 1933
fira 1933.jpg

στο οποίο οι επιβάτες πηγαίνανε με τις λάντζες
lantza.jpg

και τα ζώα να τα ανεβάζανε με τα σαμπάνια
horse.jpg

για να κάνουν μετά το ταξίδι με θέα πλώρα!
horse2.jpg
Από το αρχείο του ΕΛΙΑ

----------


## Ellinis

ΑΔΩΝΙΣ και ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ στις τσαμαδούρες των Φηρών το 1977

1977_Greece_020-X3.jpg

----------


## esperos

ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ και ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ  το σωστο.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια όμορφη φωτογραφία της Σαντορίνης από το Ψηφιακό Αρχείο Θήρας
126432634_720209342241203_1068706379763410879_n.jpg μιλς.jpg
Το πλοίο στο βάθος είναι το γερμανικό MILWAUKEE, ναυπήγησης 1929, που είχε μετατραπεί στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του ΄30 σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο, ταξιδεύοντας και στη Μεσόγειο.
s-l1600.jpg

Με την ευκαιρία να αναφέρουμε οτι το πλοίο στην παρακάτω φώτο μάλλον είναι το ΚΙΜΩΝ της Ηπειρωτικής.



> Ένα ποστάλι να έχει δώσει κάβους από την πρύμνη στη στεριά, το έτος 1933
> fira 1933.jpg

----------

